# Sieg SC4 thoughts and experience?



## Ethan D (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi All,

I have been looking at small lathes for a while now and so far my favourite seams to be the sc4 with its power cross feed ability.

So my question is, do any of you have pros and cons about this little machine? Or any suggestions? 

Thanks
Ethan


----------



## /// (Dec 16, 2014)

I have no direct experience, but  this is the lathe I will be upgrading to based on my needs and the very positive reviews I have read on the interweb.
There is a pro's and con's list here : http://homeshopmachinist.blogspot.com.au/2011/01/pros-cons-of-sieg-c4-lathe.html
And the above author's first test : http://homeshopmachinist.blogspot.com.au/2011/01/test-chips-with-c4-lathe.html
For a lathe of this size, I don't think there is anything better?


----------



## Ethan D (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Simon,

Thank for those link! They were very helpful. I totally agree with what you said, this little lathe seams to be the best out there for function vs size vs price.

So far this place in Victoria seams to have a good little deal for the sc4, DRO conversion kit, and quick change tool post.

http://www.ausee.com.au/shop/item.aspx?itemid=252

Are you upgrading anytime soon?


----------



## /// (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Ethan, as far as I am aware, Ausee is the only stockist in Australia for the SC4, and it's the longbed version (510mm instead of 410mm). Carbatec have the C4, which is identical as far as I know(tho standard 410mm), but it is more expensive. They did have the C4 on special last month for $1668, but I was unable to get to my local store.

From what I have read, the DRO's aren't worth the extra expense. I had the option for them when I bought my C3, but after a quick test of one with them fitted, decided my money was better spent on an aftermarket option. I never got around to it, but have all the gear for getting TouchDRO installed. Just need to find the time.

I did buy the same QCTP, it works but not well. One from A2Z CNC or an 0XA from little machine shop would have been a much better choice, had I been aware of them at the time, and cheaper in the case of the A2Z version.


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ethan D said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have no experience with this lathe but certainly would of considered it year ago when I purchased my 9x20.   A big selling point would be the powered cross feed and the chuck mounting arrangement.   

The lack of a powered cross feed on the 9x20 is a real pain especially if you have worked with commercial lathes at places of employment.   Of course these days you can easily deal with that by using a motor and a bit of electronics, still the lack of a mechanical cross feed is a serious problem on many small lathes.  As for the chuck, let's just say I'm not a big fan of screw on solutions which again I have on the 9x20.   The security of a bolted on chuck just does it for me and running in reverse is never a problem.  

All of that being said if I ever purchase another lathe I would likely go larger.


----------



## /// (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry Ethan, I forgot to link to Bob Ackert's excellent supplement to the user manual for the C4/SC4, a goldmine of info:

http://www.fenichel.net/papers/Bob Ackert's SIEG SC4 Manual.pdf

There's also a massive thread here : http://www.usinages.com/tours/tour-sieg-sc4-t36043.html
It is in French, but google translate does a reasonable job of it


----------



## dennisa49 (Dec 18, 2014)

Good day Ethan,
Following on from my post re the small lathes, I believe I will go down the H & F AL51G road. The Sieg looks great and the power crossfeed would be great to
have as well.
I did buy a Sieg mill from Ausee last week, delivered on time, as advertised. They were easy to deal with, accurate delivery etc.
The lathe is simply outside my price frame. Hope it all goes well,
Regards
Dennis


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ethan,
I bought the Sieg C4 lathe a few months ago.  I bought the Little Machine Shop version in the US.  It's the 3rd import lathe I've owned.  I started with a 9x20, then a 10x22 and finally the 8x16.  It is by far the best overall lathe of the three with the 10x22 close 2nd but the 9x20 a distant 3rd.  This lathe is accurate and precise out of the crate.  The selling point for me was the ER-32 pass through collet chuck.  It's very accurate and for the money it is a good value.

The controls work well and the autofeed engagement is positive.  It does not cause the carriage to "jump" back when engaged which occurs with many of the import lathes that clamp the half nuts on the leadscrew.

I've made valves and cages for an IC engine which requires accuracy and precision.  Those valves will be tested when I get this engine finished in a month or so.  

But all other parts I've made with the lathe meanwhile have finished out nicely.

I'd also get the QCTP - it works well.

Good luck

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## /// (Dec 20, 2014)

Phil, it's so nice to hear from someone that has owned both the C4 and a 9x20.
I had been considering a version of the 9x20 available here in Oz but had decided the SC4 was the one in this size class for me. Your feedback reinforces my decision, many thanks.

I already have lots of tooling for the C3, including an ER32 collet chuck. Hopefully easy to machine backplates and spacers will allow me to use all this gear on the C4.


----------



## Ethan D (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the thought and information guys! Muchly appreciated. 

Thanks for your small review Phil. I think I'll be getting the sc4 from ausee after hearing positive feedback about it. From reading its specs  the machine had already tempted me, so a positive review was all I needed to be convinced. Do you have DRO fitted to yours?

Simon, are you still planning on getting one also? I'll be waiting a few weeks, untill I settle into my new job, so hopefully around Feb I'll make my purchase.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 21, 2014)

Ethan,
No DRO on mine but the carriage has a zero resettable calibrated handwheel in 0.020" increments.  Little Machine Shop doesn't offer a DRO option, though some other vendors do.  Good luck with your machine whatever it may be.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## /// (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Ethan, yes it is definitely my next lathe. While a lathe bigger than the C4 would be nice, it won't happen until I move into a new house with more space.

As for when? It would have happened last month if I was able to get to Carbatec when they were on special. I'm in no rush as I have the C3, so if they're ever on special again at either Carbatec or Ausee, I'll be on it like a fly to sh..!
It looks like Carbatec are discontinuing it as it is listed as "limited stocks. No backorders" so it may be possible to sweet talk them into the sale price.
http://www.carbatec.com.au/carba-tec-c4-metalworking-lathe_c19802


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 22, 2014)

/// said:


> Hi Ethan, yes it is definitely my next lathe. While a lathe bigger than the C4 would be nice, it won't happen until I move into a new house with more space.
> 
> As for when? It would have happened last month if I was able to get to Carbatec when they were on special. I'm in no rush as I have the C3, so if they're ever on special again at either Carbatec or Ausee, I'll be on it like a fly to sh..!
> It looks like Carbatec are discontinuing it as it is listed as "limited stocks. No backorders" so it may be possible to sweet talk them into the sale price.
> http://www.carbatec.com.au/carba-tec-c4-metalworking-lathe_c19802




Maybe Sieg has new models coming.    I know the latest advertisement from Grizzly seems to imply that some of the machines from Sieg are getting overhauled.   I don't have the magazine in front of me right now but if I remember correctly one mill is getting a new part number and there are other machines apparently getting minor revs by March 2015.


----------



## Ethan D (Dec 30, 2014)

/// said:


> Hi Ethan, yes it is definitely my next lathe. While a lathe bigger than the C4 would be nice, it won't happen until I move into a new house with more space.
> 
> As for when? It would have happened last month if I was able to get to Carbatec when they were on special. I'm in no rush as I have the C3, so if they're ever on special again at either Carbatec or Ausee, I'll be on it like a fly to sh..!
> It looks like Carbatec are discontinuing it as it is listed as "limited stocks. No backorders" so it may be possible to sweet talk them into the sale price.
> http://www.carbatec.com.au/carba-tec-c4-metalworking-lathe_c19802



Oh ok. That's understandable. I wish I saw Carbatec's special! Haha. When I'm ready I'll speak to carbatec and see if I can sweet talk a nice deal. If not I'll just go to ausee. I'm just trying to finish of my mill conversion and then I'll be ready to order  a new year brings a new toy  hehe


----------



## Ethan D (Dec 30, 2014)

Wizard69 said:


> Maybe Sieg has new models coming.    I know the latest advertisement from Grizzly seems to imply that some of the machines from Sieg are getting overhauled.   I don't have the magazine in front of me right now but if I remember correctly one mill is getting a new part number and there are other machines apparently getting minor revs by March 2015.



That's interesting. I wish it was earlier for any possible releases.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 30, 2014)

Ethan,

  I've owned the LMS 8x16 for awhile now. First lathe. It's great OOTB. One of the cons that I've seen elsewhere on the web is that the Compound Slide will not stay true throughout the total travel. It will wobble back and forth while turning the handle. You can adjust the Gibs and the backlash screw. With that said it just was not getting dialed in enough for me. As well while turning unless you lock the compound down to the gib, it will come come off the axis of travel by quite a bit. That's taking a half - inch CRS (.600 and some change) stock and going down to around .500 in one pass. So I suppose that is a good cut and a lot of force. I have temporarily solved the issue by drilling out a piece of brass stock and press fitting it into the underside of the compound. Overall a great first lathe and I would purchase it again. 

-Max


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 5, 2015)

Nomad said:


> Ethan,
> 
> I've owned the LMS 8x16 for awhile now. First lathe. It's great OOTB. One of the cons that I've seen elsewhere on the web is that the Compound Slide will not stay true throughout the total travel. It will wobble back and forth while turning the handle. You can adjust the Gibs and the backlash screw. With that said it just was not getting dialed in enough for me. As well while turning unless you lock the compound down to the gib, it will come come off the axis of travel by quite a bit. That's taking a half - inch CRS (.600 and some change) stock and going down to around .500 in one pass. So I suppose that is a good cut and a lot of force. I have temporarily solved the issue by drilling out a piece of brass stock and press fitting it into the underside of the compound. Overall a great first lathe and I would purchase it again.
> 
> -Max



Hi Max,

Thanks for your reply and input on this topic! Much appreciated! 
Do you have any pictures off the brass stock that was fitted? Has this resolved the issue?

Cheers
Ethan


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 5, 2015)

I would suggest that taking a depth of cut of 0.050" in a steel bar, even free machining steel, will shake something loose on a lathe of this size.  When used within its limits the compound and crosslide with appropriately adjusted gibs will cut a bar 7" long x 1" diameter true to within 0.001" over its length.

I know this because one of the first tests for any new lathe is a check of tailstock alignment.  I was able to get the variation of diameter on a 7" test bar below 0.001" taking cuts of 0.010" on this lathe.  I'd say cuts of 0.025" in steel or greater are beyond this lathes capacity.  I'm not saying you can't do it, but if you make it a practice you'll knock something loose sooner rather than later.

I've owned a Grizzly 10 x 22 lathe weighing twice as much as the 8 x14 and my maximum cuts are 0.030".  But in 7 years of constant use I've had to adjust the crosslide and compound gibs once and it cuts as true today as the day I bought it.

Good luck with your new lathe

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## dennisa49 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello Ethan, check your PM's.
regards
Dennis


----------



## /// (Jan 6, 2015)

Well.... I've done it.
I've just purchased a C4.
Carbatec have their larger lathes on sale as they are now discontinued. I was told they are getting out of the metalwork side of their business.

The C4 is currently listed on their website for $1501, but the Brisbane store is the only one with stock  that got back to me. They quoted $1450 inc gst, which makes it pretty much the same price as the local 9x20 (AL51G from Hafco), so I'm pretty happy with Carbatec's clearance price Thm:

Before committing, I contacted Ausee for their best price but there was no shift from the advertised $1799, so no competition.


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations man! Dennis had informed me a few hours back but I have to run things buy my wife who is still at work. If all goes well ill call around tomorrow.
Did you get any accessories?


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 6, 2015)

What other stores did you try?


----------



## Nomad (Jan 6, 2015)

Ethan,

 I did document the process. Nothing fancy. Here are some pictures of the process I took. I have a LMS 8x16 and a G0704. I modified the hand-wheel as well from excessive rubbing. Again another minor issue. Overall the project was a success. However I did need to do quite a bit of lapping. Overall it helped a bit. 

 -Max


----------



## dennisa49 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello All,
I have ordered a H & F AL51G (9X20). I bought it at the previous sale price ($1,150)
As this includes all of the attachments, it was a price I could live with.
More than happy to complete the mods required, no problems with the lighter
cuts required. I don't believe the difference in machines will disadvantage me in the hobbies I want to pursue.
I will let you know how this machine performs.
Regards,
Dennis


----------



## Nomad (Jan 6, 2015)

Phil,

  Thanks for the tip.

 -Max


----------



## /// (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Ethan,
I tried all stores. Perth has no stock, Adelaide only has the floor demo model, Melbourne and Sydney never got back to me.

Edit: oh, the only accessory I ordered is the faceplate, but the steadies are also discounted.


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for that Max. I'll keep a note of this for future reference! Nice job by the way 

Have fun with your AL51 Dennis! Looking forward to your updates!  and seeing chips!

Thanks for that Simon! I'll try Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane tomorrow because MY WIFE SAND ITS ALL OK FOR ME TO BUY MY NEW TOY 
Knowing my luck there won't be any left haha
Yeh I have put the faceplate and steadies in my cart. I also want a 4 jaw but they only have the one for the C3. Is that adaptable?


----------



## /// (Jan 6, 2015)

> I also want a 4 jaw but they only have the one for the C3. Is that adaptable?


Mate, are you gonna be glad you asked!

I have the C3 4-jaw from Carbatec.
The bad news, it is only 100mm.
The good news? Well, it has a backplate to adapt it to the C3 spindle register of 55mm.
If we remove that backplate, then, according to this page at Ausee, we will find a 72mm register. This means it will be a direct fit on the C4!
Will update when I whiz the backplate off mine and measure it.
EDIT: Bingo it measures 72mm!

Unfortunately, the C6 chuck(125mm) from Carbatec will not fit the C4 without making/buying a suitable backplate ($30 from Ausee, plus freight)


----------



## /// (Jan 6, 2015)

Proof woohoo1
If you're unable to inspect yourself, ask them check the chuck is 100mm as they don't give the size on their site.


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for that Simon,  I appreciate you help.
Today I called them to make my order and was told to email it to them so they can provide a shipping quote. I did so, but there was no response so hopefully tomorrow I hear from them.
My order consist of the lathe, 11 peice cutting tools to get me started, collet chuck, both steadies, face plate, live centers and I'll add the 100mm four jaw chuck. And a swivel deburing tool.
Everything is so cheap! It still worked out less than the lathes normal price! Hehe


----------



## /// (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice order there Ethan!
Which store are you getting the quote from?
I was told today that after my order, there are two still in stock, I don't know if that is Australia wide or just at the Call centre in Brisbane.
Mine hasn't shipped yet, still waiting for the bank transfer to clear.

Nice price on the collet chuck, when I bought mine for the C3 they were quite pricey so I purchased an ER32 version from Arc Eurotrade in the UK, freight was high but from memory it still arrived here cheaper than the standard Carbatec price. No collets included though, the 19 collet set from CTC fixed that.

I notice Arc has new ER40 collet chucks to fit the C4... hmmmm, looks like I'll be spending more money!
http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Collets/ER-Lathe-Collet-Chucks

Like your 11 piece tool set, Carbatec threw in a 6peice tool set when I bought the C3 a decade ago, I had no joy with them and ended up buying a heap of HSS stock to grind my own.
Maybe I was expecting too much from them and was a bit rough on them, I don't know. I probably should try them again as I haven't touched them since.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ethan,
You'll soon be making chips.  The collet chuck was a good choice.  I have the ER-32 chuck and it's very well made.  You can turn a large diameter shaft (say 3/8") to 1/8" diameter in steps and not lose your datum

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Simon,  I got the quote from Brisbane. Apparently they are the only ones with them. Yeh the block said yesterday that he had 2 left so I was quick to move haha
Yeh the collet chuck is an amazing price! I'm cheering about that!
After reading your comment this morning I removed the cutters from my order. I found a 7pcs indexable carbide set for around $60 us. So ill buy that now haha.
I would love to learn to grind my own cutters but I won't have the time once I get my lathe haha


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Phill, 

That's great to here! I'm excited for this entire order and for making chips haha


----------



## /// (Jan 7, 2015)

Ethan D said:


> I would love to learn to grind my own cutters but I won't have the time once I get my lathe haha



I had no idea what I was doing back in the beginning either, but I decided to give it a go anyway as I had read that good HSS tools can leave a better finish and take more punishment (carbide doesn't like interrupted cuts, like flycutting, turning hex stock etc)
I looked at a few guides about tool grinding and tried it free-hand on my bench grinder.
I was very happy with the results and have never looked back.
The only insert tooling I have is an internal and external threading kit with ISO metric(60°) and  imperial(55°)inserts, tho I am expanding my insert tooling, I've just ordered a boring bar from CTC.


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 9, 2015)

I guess it's all about learning ay! I have read the same about HSS, but unfortunately I haven't experienced much turning as this is just a hobby, and during my boilermaking apprentice I didn't get to touch the lathe or mill. 
In the next couple of weeks I'll buy some HSS stock and see how I go! Haha. Google will help me haha

I got a nice email after work informing me that my order is being processed! I better clean up my bench this weekend haha. I have very limited space as my wife and I are in a granny flat whilst we are saving for a house "garage" lol
Does CTC have good prices?


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 9, 2015)

If you're referring to CTC Tools, their prices for gear cutters are great, usually NMT $150 USD for a set of 8.  Indexable turning tools and inserts are priced OK and the quality of the the ones I've purchased has been very good.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for that Phil. I'll look into them


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 13, 2015)

Guess what arrived at work today! Hehe


----------



## /// (Jan 13, 2015)

Ethan D said:


> Guess what arrived at work today! Hehe



Woohoo! Nice!
Mine shipped on the 8th, but it has to travel over 4000 kilometres so I'm not expecting to see it until next week 

Sorry, haven't checked in for a while, yes CTC prices are good. As Phil says some things are more competitive than others. Funny he uses gear cutters as an example, as there is a set in my recent order!


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 14, 2015)

Wowah! Haha mine had to travel far less than that haha
Good news is that they fit in the back of my Zook! (Vitara) haha. If it wasn't for my lift kit it would have been a low rider haha


----------



## /// (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, probably a safe bet mine kept yours company until it got to Sydney.
If that's the case then mine will be travelling around 5000 kilometres!


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha the good news about this is our lathes will be friends haha.


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 14, 2015)

Some pictures hehe. Over the weekend I'll try and set it up.




















It's partner in crime 




And the safety man.


----------



## /// (Jan 14, 2015)

Interesting that it isn't covered in the thick red grease, my C3 was covered in it like icing on a cake!
I see sieg are still using that quality plywood!
I used the plywood from my C3 and X2 to build a beer crate. Makes a good conversation starter at parties haha.


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeh my x2 was covered in the same red thick grease to.
Haha good old recycled timber! Lol
You will have more soon to add onto the beer crate lol


----------



## /// (Jan 20, 2015)

Woot!
Mine finally got delivered today. Crate is demolished but I had a quick visual inspection and everything appears to be ok. Will obviously give it a detailed inspection when I get it home.

It looked as though Carbatec had failed to include the faceplate I ordered, as it was nowhere to be found.
I was about to ring them when I noticed on the delivery note that there were two items... Strange.
Looking further, the delivery note also was signed by someone that was not at work today.... Very strange.
Asked a few questions here at work and apparently a small package was delivered two days ago with zero markings on it, just a plain brown box..... Yep, faceplate!
Jeeperz.


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 21, 2015)

Woohoo! Congrats man 
That's weird about the faceplate. Mine all came at the same time lol but my faceplate did come in some random box that looked recycled haha

I guess you will be playing this weekend?


----------



## /// (Jan 21, 2015)

Might get to play.... I'm going to give it a very detailed inspection, electrical and all to make sure nothing is out of sorts. The condition of the crate says it went through some pretty rough handling on its long voyage 

To store the box of accessories, it was wedged between the 3 jaw chuck and the toolpost, the carriage power feed lever was engaged to hold it in place!!
Obviously not ideal :angry:

Edit: added photo.
Hope there's no damage to the feedscrew/nut.
Not happy Jan!


----------



## bazmak (Jan 21, 2015)

Keep us all posted,about the lathe it looks a nice piece of kit.Could be an upgrade from the c3 One sticking point with me is the weight.Very difficult to manage single handed.Like the 4" chucks as std and the power x feed


----------



## Ethan D (Jan 21, 2015)

Damn! They did pack that roughly!  I hope it all works out to be ok. It would be annoying having to return it as they are discontinued! Fingers crossed and update when you can


----------



## oldboy (Jan 21, 2015)

Keep us posted on what you think of the SC4 as they sound like a good buy for what you got them for.  The power cross feed sounds good.  I did have a look at them at Carbartec quite a while ago but the price was a bit steep.  I ended up with a Real Bull 7 x 14 for which I have a fitted a 100mm spindle and have a 4" three jaw and 5" four jaw chucks plus ER32 collet chuck and collets.  Keep us posted on how you fine the power feed on the cross slide.

Barry.


----------



## /// (Jan 22, 2015)

Well, it's in the shop.
Wasn't easy though, I didn't have anyone to help me and I didn't want to leave it in the back of the car overnight tempting every passer-by, so I had to carry it in.
Fortunately I'm still pretty fit and I'm not exactly small(6'5" and 105kg/230lbs) so it was an effort, sure, but not a strain.
I did remove as much weight as I could beforehand though, I'm not totally stupid! 
The tailstock alone weighs 4.5kg(10lbs), so after removing it, the chuck, the top and cross slides, the splash back, the gear cover and the change gears(the fitted gears and their hardware were 4kg/9lbs on their own!).... I ended up removing 30.5kg, which is 67 pounds old school.
Total weight is listed as 95kg/210lbs, so I managed to get it down to around 64kg/140lbs which is much more manageable!!

I also checked the feedscrew and there doesn't appear to be any damage from using the carriage to lock the accessories box in place for transport. Still pissed about that. How hard would it have been to screw it to the base of the shipping crate? :shrug:

Attached a photo of it in my 'shop'. You can see why it is the largest lathe I can get, this is the entirety of the space I have to work with and I've now maxed that out!

Not sure what to do with the old 7x14 which looks tiny now, though the photo doesn't really convey the size difference, in person there is a HUGE difference.
I'm really tempted to convert to CNC but literally don't have anywhere to put it.


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nice I see it's got the cover on the lead screw that means it only got one clasp nut may I suggest you get the conversion to 2. My mill and lathe did not have the red gunk on them just a light oil


----------



## /// (Jan 22, 2015)

Correct, just one half. I've not read of anyone having any issues with it.
It does feel like a very positive engagement. It is difficult to see, but it looks to have about 1.5 - 2" of engagement which means it's covering about 20 - 25 threads.
I'm not expecting to screwcut very often anyway, but if I have any problems I will consider it, thanks.


----------



## Ethan D (Feb 2, 2015)

Just a little update with this nice little lathe.

I had some time to play with it this weekend. Though I have not experienced  any smaller lathes this little beast has some real grunt!
I'm now going to build a little flood coolant base/ tray for it.

How is yours going Simon?


----------



## Theclockworks (Feb 2, 2015)

Keep the 7x14 put a shelf up you just never no when you may need it,as for room you got a  lot more then me


----------



## /// (Feb 4, 2015)

Ethan D said:


> How is yours going Simon?


 
Hi Ethan,
Mine is going great, though I'm unable to do any screw-cutting just yet.(more on this when I start an unboxing thread, though I suggest you remove your chip guard and inspect the leadscrew carefully)

I've stripped it down, checked it all over, cleaned it up and reassembled.
The feel of this lathe and the finish on turned items is way above that of a 7x14, I should have upgraded much sooner!
I have already finished one project, which is a backing plate to adapt my ER32 collet chuck onto the C4 spindle, this was a nice easy job that was a lot of fun while getting used to the feel of the new lathe. I will also cover this in the unboxing thread.

You are right, this lathe has some grunt!!
I accidentally discovered a small problem with the lock on the Power Feed lever when I was tuning a small 2 or 3mm chamfer on the backing plate.
I moved my hand to pick up a brush and lightly bumped the lever which knocked it into feed for the saddle and away she went!!

Now, I had the saddle clamp locked up tight and I was unable to move the saddle manually, but the power feed sure got it moving no problem!
The side face of the CCGT carbide insert was plunged into the work. (the top-slide was set over for doing the chamfer)
The swarf coming off was about 6mm (1/4") wide and it didn't even sound like was struggling!! (remember, the saddle lock clamp was TIGHT)
After that little misshap and a quick clean-up of the work, my plan of a nice little 2 to 3mm chamfer became a 10mm chamfer! haha.

Post-mortem I discovered that my locking mechanism isn't as per the Sieg part drawing.
Instead of having three locking slots, mine only has two.
The slot that locks the cross feed(3 in the drawing attached) is fine, but slots 2(disengaged) and 1(cross feed) are one slot, there is no metal between them which means the lever doesn't need to be pushed in before rotating.... danger.

So that's my very next project, I will be making a replacement, pronto! Don't want any more accidental power feeds!!




Theclockworks said:


> Keep the 7x14 put a shelf up you just never no when you may need it,as for room you got a lot more then me


Thanks TCW, I'm holding on to it for now.


----------

